# Bumper notching?



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

For those of you that have 07-up Silverados that run newer Western plows did u have to cut up your bumper underneath your tow hooks if so could u post some pic! thanks in advance!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

On my 08 HD I did not have to cut anything to fit the ultra-mounts on. Just pushed up the lower valance some. Not sure how different the 1500's are.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mossman381;1365765 said:


> On my 08 HD I did not have to cut anything to fit the ultra-mounts on. Just pushed up the lower valance some. Not sure how different the 1500's are.


Yea I seen the pics of your 08 just wondering if the 1500's are the same? Ive used the search button but cant come up with any pics of 1500's!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

hey mossman, what is that a unimount with nighthawks?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Philbilly2;1366054 said:


> hey mossman, what is that a unimount with nighthawks?


Yes it is. Check my dually thread for more pics.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

1500s are the same. The new 2011s HDs need to be cut.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey geereed I've seen your 1500 before on GM Trucks I didn't know u were a member here too lol did you install your plow on that truck or did u have the dealer do it?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I did it myself. The best way to put the mounts on a 1500 is to just make 2 cuts on the underneath of the plastic and then just push the mounts up with a jack. The 2 cuts will allow the underneath to go up with the mount and not deform the front part that you see. I traded the truck in a couple of months ago for a 2011 Denali HD or i would take a pic for ya. The 1500 was a great plow truck for me but the Denali Hd was just to nice to pass up.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

geereed;1367289 said:


> I did it myself. The best way to put the mounts on a 1500 is to just make 2 cuts on the underneath of the plastic and then just push the mounts up with a jack. The 2 cuts will allow the underneath to go up with the mount and not deform the front part that you see. I traded the truck in a couple of months ago for a 2011 Denali HD or i would take a pic for ya. The 1500 was a great plow truck for me but the Denali Hd was just to nice to pass up.


I kinda thought that their should be minimal cutting to the front! When I went to the dealer he said that they would have to cut from the tow hooks down so i questioned him about it so he showed me his 11' HD and it was cut from tow hooks down like u said before! So now i know for a fact now that it doesn't need that much cut! I never noticed that the 11' HD's needed that cut compared to the 07-10's HD's good to know now tho lol thanks for your help geereed

post some pics up of that Denali love to see it


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Ya the 11 HDs have the mount way up by the tow hook so they do need to be cut. The 11s have a totally new frame on the HDs. i will get some pics on later.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of my '11 HD with cut bumper.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Plow Mount*

Hey guys I was wondering the same thing. We are new to GMC/Chevy we just bought a 2011 Chevy 2500 HD truck so far its been great. I was just wondering if you guys can put up some pics of how the front bumber looks with the plow mount and how much you have to cut off of it. We are goign to get a Western or a Fisher so if any of you have either can you please post some pics I would appreciate it. When we spoke to the dealer they told us it has to be cut. We are just nervous that they will do a hack job and cut it off and it will look bad !!!! I have seen some at the truck dealer that just look really bad they look nasty to the point were I would not even want a plow on the truck if it had to be cut that way. Thanks for your input good luck this year.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

bean7654;1367455 said:


> Here is a pic of my '11 HD with cut bumper.


Thanks bean for the pic that's what my dealer showed me on his 11' HD but he cut a lot more then yours he went from the tow hooks down! BTW nice HD ya got there Thumbs Up got any more pics of it? looks nice from the small sig pic tho cant tell lol


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a pic of the Denali HD


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is another


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

looks good almost to nice too plow with lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

geereed;1367845 said:


> Here is a pic of the Denali HD


That is a really nice truck. No point in spending all that money and not using it. Got any pics of it with the plow on?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I hope to get some pictures soon if it ever snows here in central NY.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just want the grille and tail lights. Im jealous my in laws neighbor just got one.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure what was on this before i got it.
2004, Chevrolet, Truck, Silverado, 2500HD, 4WD, 6.0L, SFI 8cyl
Picture is from last waxing for 2011 before snow comes. December been having temps in the 50s & rain.


----------

